
Practical Common Lisp author Peter Seibel writing "Coders at Work" companion to Livingston's Founders at Work - staunch
http://www.gigamonkeys.com/blog/2007/06/12/change-of-plans.html
======
comatose_kid
So this would be an updated version of Programmers at Work?

